# Mixed African Cichlid Tank Temperature Question



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello,

My 90 gallon Mix Africans (Mostly Mbunas) temp is currently running between 82-83 degrees in Summer days. My room temp is at 75 on avg but I believe tank being located some what close to a window and painted black background and constant 3 running filters and power heads is causing the temp go up to 82-83 in summer days. Now I know this is on high end temp for Africans and the fish are doing fine, healthy, eating well and good colors. Is it worth to Invest into an aquarium chiller or you guys think they will be fine around 82/83 degrees? Is there any major negative health impact for them in a long run? I expect temps around 80 for winter times. Your Thoughts?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

If you could get the temperature down a few degrees easily- like pulling shades down in a window or turning the lights off- sure, but I wouldn't fuss with a chiller for an 82-83 degree tank. :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have a glass canopy on the tank, if so, open one or both of the front lids to allow some tank heat to escape. You may want to add some egg crate light grid to the openings to deter jumping.


----------



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

sir_keith said:


> If you could get the temperature down a few degrees easily- like pulling shades down in a window or turning the lights off- sure, but I wouldn't fuss with a chiller for an 82-83 degree tank. :fish:


Trust me I've tried to cool it down by leaving the lights off and setting my room temp to 74. The window is a but small but shines on back of the tank which is black paint so that does not help, also have 3 filters and 3 power heads running 24/7 which I think is the main reason. I even put cool water in when doing WC but after a day it goes back up to 82/83.


----------



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

.......................


----------



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

Deeda said:


> Do you have a glass canopy on the tank, if so, open one or both of the front lids to allow some tank heat to escape. You may want to add some egg crate light grid to the openings to deter jumping.


I've thought about that but currently have 2 24" light strips on top that I dont want to remove them cause tank will be dark/depressing and ugly to be honest.


----------



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

I guess my main question IS will cichlids by ok with 82/83 degree health wise in a long run?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Aren't your glass canopy sections hinged in the front? I used to just open the front sections on mine and left the larger rear sections in place with the light strips on top.

Yes your cichlids will be OK health wise at the higher temperature, no need to worry as long as you have good water movement.


----------



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

Im always scares to move the glass off the top, *** had few of tjem jump out and die before. Also i have 2 light strips on top so Cant really move the glass. Its pretty sealed up on top to prevent jumping


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may find their metabolism is faster than fish kept at 78 degrees, and their life span may be a little less than average but not a huge problem. What about blinds on the window?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

farzadkavari said:


> I guess my main question IS will cichlids by ok with 82/83 degree health wise in a long run?


Yes.


----------

